# Northeast Regional: Coach or Business



## kendoggbyrd (Jun 27, 2017)

I'm taking the Northeast Regional from Washington to NYC. I'm in Coach but I have an opportunity to upgrade to Business. But should I? Does it matter? What are the differences between the two? Is it a waste of money?


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jun 27, 2017)

Personally, I always just go Coach, the travel time isn't that long.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 27, 2017)

I always go coach myself. The main "extra" is 1 free soda or coffee. Yes there is more seat pitch and a leg rest, but to me it's not worth it.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Jun 27, 2017)

Go coach if the train is starting in DC--you will be able to get a decent seat. If you want peace and quiet--hard to find on the NEC between DC and New York--sit in the Quiet Car.


----------



## Triley (Jun 27, 2017)

the_traveler said:


> I always go coach myself. The main "extra" is 1 free soda or coffee. Yes there is more seat pitch and a leg rest, but to me it's not worth it.


No one seems to listen to me on here that's it's not limited to just one. 

Also, depending on what train you're on and the day of the week, it can be WELL worth riding business class just have more personal space. On weekends my Sunday train will peak at around 450-500 passengers, and less than 20-30 in business class, with 60 seats in there.


----------



## LookingGlassTie (Jun 27, 2017)

The two round trips I've taken so far on the NER, I've ridden in coach. The first time was NFK to WAS, and the second from NPN to BAL. Now, I might strongly consider business class if I were traveling from NFK or NPN to, say, NYP.


----------



## Acela150 (Jun 27, 2017)

Triley said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I always go coach myself. The main "extra" is 1 free soda or coffee. Yes there is more seat pitch and a leg rest, but to me it's not worth it.
> ...


He's right. I was on 175 2 weeks ago. The LSA gave me whatever I wanted.


----------



## Triley (Jun 27, 2017)

Acela150 said:


> Triley said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


You dare mention a Washington crewed train to a Boston LSA again?! Traitor!

Also, in my two and a half years on the road, there has literally been one passenger I've had to "shut off" of complimentary beverages. For the love of God, don't come up to me every 30 minutes for six hours straight, on train 67. It's going to become quite evident you're stashing it away in your luggage. This person was actually caught bagging it for later by a conductor, and told me to stop serving him. Gotta follow the conductor's orders, so it's fine by me. (For those wondering, I'm talking about a can of Pepsi _and_ bottle of water every visit, when he was the only one on his ticket.)


----------

